# wheel cleaner



## e30sport (Apr 14, 2006)

All, 

I know there are numerous threads and it can be searched but would like some ideas on a good wheel cleaner for todays time. 

My Bilt hamper is running low, love the stuff, i have the 1l bottle, pricey but excellent.

I have seen the threads which recommend to seal up and so they last longer, easier to clean, can be argued better for the environment, cost effective (shampoo, rinse and wipe)....im heading that way to be honest (i may just put on some soft99 over the weekend and see how that goes? should be ok right?) but at this moment...

I'm now on the look out for a 5l, preferably around £25 - 30 mark.

I have seen in ECP, Autobrite, Auto Finesse Imperiel and KKD for around £31 direct, car chem allow cleaner around £29.

Anyone recommend if they have tried / tested from the above list? Feel free to add more to the list.

Hopefully this helps others with a choice as a recent post.

Thanks.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Bang for buck and ease of use FK1000P is very hard to beat. Using it means you won't need to use the iron remover type wheel cleaner on a regular basis.

You might get away with another small bottle of the BH wheel cleaner. I find when I use it I put too much on so a little goes a long way and with only occasional use will last a long time.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I make no secret that I'm a Car Chem fan.

It's partly that they tick my box for being a company that are "small" and actually make their own stuff and particularly that their stuff does what it says it will at a decent price.

Having said that I'm also a fan of Bilt Hamber & Gtechniq for similar reasons.

Andy.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I use auto finesse imperial, can’t really fault it. but, my wheels get cleaned at least 3 times a week. I’ve noticed over time that they don’t overly get dirty since starting to regularly use imperial either.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Imperial is only Ok at less than 1:4 despite the claims of 1:10.

Best wheel cleaners IMO are fallout removers - In fact, nothing else comes close in my experience and a great value wheel cleaner is Car Chem Iron Detox. No offers at the moment (I bought 5 gallons for £38 on Black Friday) but £35 gallon aint bad:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124713779785?hash=item1d09854249:g:cBcAAOSw7kpglRwJ


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

How about 500ml of this for free (just pay postage): https://morethanpolish.com/product/4detailer-hummer-iron-500ml-sample/

5L is £39.99


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Naddy37 said:


> I use auto finesse imperial, can't really fault it. but, my wheels get cleaned at least 3 times a week. I've noticed over time that they don't overly get dirty since starting to regularly use imperial either.


Using a strong alkaline product that often? Overkill surely


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Infinity Wax Incinerate without a doubt :thumb:

https://www.infinitywax.com/collect...cinerate-wheel-cleaner?variant=16811454791780


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

RS3 said:


> Imperial is only Ok at less than 1:4 despite the claims of 1:10.
> 
> Best wheel cleaners IMO are fallout removers - In fact, nothing else comes close in my experience and a great value wheel cleaner is Car Chem Iron Detox. No offers at the moment (I bought 5 gallons for £38 on Black Friday) but £35 gallon aint bad:
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124713779785?hash=item1d09854249:g:cBcAAOSw7kpglRwJ


£24:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/26427718...mtId,recoId=recoId,recoPos=recoPos,chnl=mkcid


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Is that Iron stuff from Carcham good? I'm tempted to try some and sure there was a discount code making it £20 ish?


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Imprezaworks said:


> Is that Iron stuff from Carcham good? I'm tempted to try some and sure there was a discount code making it £20 ish?


It ain't Korrosol but it ain't far behind either:thumb:.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Value for money car chem wins too.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

-Kev- said:


> Using a strong alkaline product that often? Overkill surely


Nope, not really. Diluted between 15/20-1, works a treat for my needs.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Makes very little sense using fallout removers are wheel cleaners exclusively, especially on dirty wheels - the reaction is over before all the embedded fallout has been removed!

Much better to use a good wheel cleaner that is dilutable and cleans your tyres too, then use the fallout remover afterwards to see what fallout you actually have. It will be loads less than you think. This is much cheaper too.

Autoglym Acid Free Wheel Cleaner.


----------



## e30sport (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I have gone for the carchem 5ltr. 

Im going to attempt sealing the wheels, I have fusso wax, will start apply on the next wash and see how they last. Need to use what I have otherwise ill just start accumulating products.

Just remembered, I also have the cheap 9hr ceramic sitting in the bottle to.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Imprezaworks said:


> Is that Iron stuff from Carcham good? I'm tempted to try some and sure there was a discount code making it £20 ish?


Almost, you should be able to use code detail12 for 12% of any order over £20

Not that the 5l will be £20


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

*AutoExpress Product Awards just out....*

see this from yesterday


----------



## Sleper (May 27, 2015)

Wesleys Bleach white is my favorite. Have used for years with no ill effects and works well. Spray wet wheels and agitate with brush. Removes brake dust effectively.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I have used many brands, I use AutoSmart Smart wheels on very dirty wheels, then just shampoo on my powder coated wheels which is sufficient on a weekly basis.

John Tht.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Titanium Htail said:


> I have used many brands, I use AutoSmart Smart wheels on very dirty wheels, then just shampoo on my powder coated wheels which is sufficient on a weekly basis.
> 
> John Tht.


Beat me to it. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Naddy37 said:


> Nope, not really. Diluted between 15/20-1, works a treat for my needs.


Whole lot more expensive than using soapy water on protected wheels. Diluted or not works out expensive to use every wash


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

It depends on what soiling your trying to clean shampoos are fine for general road grime, you need the bleeding wheel cleaners or acid to remove imbedded brake dust. I use car pro iron x snow soap at 1:5 works well for general road grime and light brake dust.


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Been using Megs Wheel brightener for years, top product and no damage to wheels if used sensibly.


----------

